# Release #2 iWheels show up on ebay



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm curious to what they'll sell for ---->(They have a buy it Now for $89.99)

BTW ----> The Nomad, Fire bird and the Ford GT look very sweet :thumbsup: 
and they are numbered 1 - 150 

Bob


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

pickeringtondad said:


> I'm curious to what they'll sell for ---->(They have a buy it Now for $89.99)
> 
> BTW ----> The Nomad, Fire bird and the Ford GT look very sweet :thumbsup:
> and they are numbered 1 - 150
> ...


Thanks for that! So the smart dealers who bought online direct from the site still get to charge inflated prices for them so all this drama from the drama queens was smoke and mirrors.. thought as much.. must get out more.. need sun....LOL. 


Laughing Coach!


----------



## greyd (Jul 9, 2005)

The cars are numbered 1 to 150 but his cars are all different numbers. Apparently the sets of iwheels are random. The cars do look great though. I'm looking forward to getting my delivery from autoworld.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow, don't pay those prices. I bought the sets for the cars I want, the others are going to fleabay cheaper then 49.99.
I know I want the Hummer, Nomad and Willys, the others I have to see, I may keep one or 2 more, the others are going. (I don't want the Ford GT)


----------



## Steve F (Apr 30, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> Wow, don't pay those prices. I bought the sets for the cars I want, the others are going to fleabay cheaper then 49.99.
> I know I want the Hummer, Nomad and Willys, the others I have to see, I may keep one or 2 more, the others are going. (I don't want the Ford GT)


Who are you BSing..You know you will get at least 50.00 or more for these cars when you list them on ebay ..I will buy all your Rel 2 whites you don't want at cost right now..Put up or shut up.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Steve F said:


> Who are you BSing..You know you will get at least 50.00 or more for these cars when you list them on ebay ..I will buy all your Rel 2 whites you don't want at cost right now..Put up or shut up.


1.) I AM B.S.ING NOBODY
2.) I SAID I WILL LIST THE ONES I DON'T WANT CHEAPER THEN THAT (49.00 STARTING PRICE, WITH A BUY IT NOW OF 89.00)
3.)PUT UP OR SHUT UP? I'LL PUT THEM UP, BUT I WON'T SHUT UP.
4.) OBVIOUSLY THEY WERE YOUR LISTINGS.

I WOULD APPRECIATE NOT BEING TALKED TO UNPROFESSIONALLY, AS I WAS NOT TAKING A PERSONAL STAB AT YOU STEVE.
THANK YOU,
ED


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

I got a Wh/Bl Ford GT just in time for the club's magnatraction race on Saturday night. 

It lost.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'm not suprised that the iWheels are on ebay. Some people are going to make a buck where they can.

But, with this new format that Tom Lowe has come up with to get these iWheels or formally White Thunders will save some collectors money. It was a good move on his part.


Some people are going to collect every slot Tom and his company make. So when they buy it from his web site they can get the iWheels to boot and not pay the higher prices for them.


Some people will buy some of the iWheels at shows/swap meets or ebay. Randy.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Yeah, but somehow...*



A/FX Nut said:


> I'm not suprised that the iWheels are on ebay. Some people are going to make a buck where they can.
> 
> *But, with this new format that Tom Lowe has come up with to get these iWheels or formally White Thunders will save some collectors money. It was a good move on his part.*
> 
> ...


I get you point. But somehow it is wrong for AW to take business away from their distributors and vendors... Maybe if AW sold ONLY the iWheels and other limited collectibles. At suggested retail for that product. But still leave a few "rare" cars in regular cases for the vendors to pass on to the public. (Or scalp...) Or just do away with chase cars altogether... Aurora didn't need them. *sigh* I know. Aurora went out of business.....
Scott


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Aurora didn't go out of business because of their slot cars... they made many bad business decisions regarding all their other line of toys, which were terrible.

If they had just stuck to slot cars and models, I bet they would have lasted much longer, maybe even still be around today.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Thank you A/FX Nut. I usually think of this board as the collector basher board. I plunked down my $600 and change. Got all 12 iwheels, 12 regular release and the first lap cars. For that same $600 I got 10 AW r1 white thunders. Net gain of 2 iwheels, 12 reg release and 6 first lap. Tom wanted to get the cars to collectors. In my case he did and I am very happy. 

Collectors win. Distributors, sellers, and buyers lose.

Used to be able to buy an inner and have a chance of getting a white thunder. That ended a long time ago. JL release 2 was the last time I got one. It doesn't matter if it is a stock boy or vendor, no one should be removing these. Sellers are happy since they can make money off of wts. Distributors sell a bunch so they are dancing. Buyers are happy thanks to the artificially low car prices.

Collectors lose. Everyone else wins. 

Do away with them all together and nobody will be happy. Just like anything else if you don't like them don't buy them.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Clearly it is easier for the consumer to get the iWheels in release 2 than it was (and is) to get the WTs for release 1. That is undeniable. In that respect, the new system works very well.
The release 1 system did not work because there were so many different WTs and they were spread out in single cases. The only realistic way to get them was to hope someone pulled them out of the cases and sold them individually.
I doubt there is anyone who bought full cases of cars until they collected all the release 1 WTs. Am I right? That would have meant buying at least, AT LEAST, 24 cases; and that's assuming every case had a WT and had a WT you were looking for. The number of cases you would have had to buy was probably triple that number, at least.
Or cruise around looking for retail outlets....
In the JL days, it was not very hard to get the White Lightnings. The easiest way if you had the money was to buy a sealed master case. You usually got a very good price and could be assured of one of each WL. And you got the WLs for the same price as the regular cars.
That $600 mentioned earlier would have bought you a master case of 72 cars with change left over.
It may not be known by some, but the later releases of JLs, maybe from series 5 on (I'm not sure), had the inner cases marked to indicate whether they contained a WL, and which one was in it. Once you knew the code, the secret was out.
Personally, if someone sold me a inner for less because it contained no WL, I was thrilled. If they wanted to charge me more for a WL inner, I could decide if the price was fair and if I even wanted it. If all I wanted were runners, having someone remove the WL and charge me less for the case would be a win in my book. If all I wanted was the WL, paying a little more for just that one car was fine with me.
It seems to me that it is not the collectors who are complaining about the "scalping" going on with the earlier releases. If you are a collector, you were glad someone was pulling them and selling them individually; it was the least expensive and easiest way to get them. No one held a gun to anyone's head to buy them. If someone was asking a silly price, just wait for the next guy to list one.
That is the thing which baffles me the most about these threads. It seems the collectors, who are the one's looking for the WTs, did not have a problem with being charged a premium for the WTs by the dealers. So who does have a problem with it?
The problem with release 1, from a collector perspective, was the number of different WTs. Clearly that seems to be the reason AW changed it's marketing practice - the perceived scalping of the WTs. Had the release 1 WTs been offered as a set, even if produced post release 1, these threads would never have existed.
Personally, I have never paid more than $25 for a WL, usually less (although some will sell for more than that today). $25 is about the same price being asked for by AW for each iWheel when buying direct.
I just don't see where I used to get "scalped".

Joe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't understand the "well, the old JL and AW policies were worse" menatality... 

Yes, they did stink, and so does this one. THAT has been my position through all these threads. I don't care what was, I'm responding to what IS. 

The way I see it, the more people who can get what they want without all the strings, gimmicks and extra expense... the more people you draw to the hobby and the more people you keep in the hobby. By using expensive gimmicks and sales restrictions, all you're doing is rewarding the collectors who have the money lying around to buy up the sets... Screw everyone else.

A concept that seems completely lost on the "Tom Sqaud" 

for example...
I want an iwheels nomad and GT... but I'm not wealthy enough to cough up close to 600 bucks to buy all the other crap I need just to get the 2 cars I really want. For ANYONE to defend such an elitest system with the "take it or leave it", " just buy them all like I did" or the "well it worse before" argument is beyond me. 

And all this was designed to stop scalping? 
From were I sit, I have no other choice but to REWARD a scalper to get what I want. 

But PLEASE stop with the crap that this is GOOD for the hobby, because it's not. 
AW has created a perfect micrcocosm of the new American ideal... if you have money, glob it all for yourself and screw everyone else. 

oh well, someday someone from the Tom Sqaud will want something I have and believe me... I will use their own "well if you can't afford it" mindset against them and make them pay through the nose for it. Fair is fair, right?


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

What i don't understand when you make something extremely available how is it a collectors item? Just as Joe said about the WLs through JL you had to buy several cases just to get a WL or two. I thought the WLs being so illusive and hard to find status of them would make collectors really want them. I would think when they are mass produced such as the iwheels don't the lose their spark and interest to many people. 

Chris


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

You chagre a higher rate for the "collectors" cars. This way everyone can get what they want without having to spends hunderds of dollars on cars they don't want, just to get the few they do want.

Just like when Aurora charged extra for their chrome anc candy color


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

videojimmy said:


> I don't understand the "well, the old JL and AW policies were worse" menatality...


 Just to clarify, I do not believe the JL policy stunk. It was clear what you had to do to get the cars. It was pretty easy to track down and buy most (if not all) the WLs.
For AW release 1, the number of WTs and the unpredicatability of master case contents made them difficult to find and expensive. It's really not surprising that they are expensive considering how many cases you'd need to go through to find a certain WT.
The new system is better if you are looking to get all the WT cars and have the cash. It's not so good for those that want single cars, especially the iWheels.

Joe


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Just like when Aurora charged extra for their chrome anc candy color[/QUOTE]



Aurora charged more for these painted and chrome plated cars because it was more expensive than regular paint. 


The reason these Aurora cars go for more money today is because the candy colored paint wore off easier and the chrome plated cars chipped. I haven't seen too many of these cars in perfect or near perfect condition today.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

As promised.............I just listed the iwheel cars and first lap cars I didn't want on fleabay for 3 day auctions starting at 25.00.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Sethndaddy,

What is your ebay id?

Omega (Dave)


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

slotsrus67


----------

